# Raised Panel Edge Detail



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

I made some cherry raised panels for a tall pantry cabinet. The doors are 25/32" thick with a 1/2" deep 35mm hole for the hinges. On the inside or the rails an stiles it has an ogee detail. Instead of leaving the other side of the rails and stiles flat, what kind of detail could I put on it and not have it go so deep and open up the hole for the hinges?


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

nblumert....why would you want to? It looks good just the way it is.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

nblumert,
The doors look great. I just built some cabinets and used a 1/8" rounover bit on the edge. I did this because my drawer fronts were just a flat wooden panel and wanted something to dress them up a bit. Made the door to match. Not sure your doors need anything. Great Job!
Tom


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys. I guess I will just keep them the way they are.


----------

